# changing things up for a bit !



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

been helping a contractor/good friend of mine frame up this house for the past few weeks. remember its only me and him so i don't think were doing tooooo bad + the weather has been a issue also so on the rain days or if the wind is kicking up into the 30 m.p.h. range I've been still doing some small drywall jobs but the big jobs are starting to pile up so i need to get him under roof and I'll return when i'm caught up or when he's ready for board in this monster. here are a few pics.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

sorry guys the pics were there in the pre view not shure what happened !!!! i'll retry tomorrow !:furious::furious::furious:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks cold..... tidy building site:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

drywall guy158 said:


> sorry guys the pics were there in the pre view not shure what happened !!!! i'll retry tomorrow !:furious::furious::furious:


It's this fancy new abortion of a website, if you go back and edit the start of a new thread it throws in a heap of garbage.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

think i got it this time :thumbup:

ya stopper one day its 10 deg. and the next 2 days its in the 50's . one strange winter here in the states !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Moore, I deleted the above and banned the spammer. Thanks!


----------



## mudman46 (Jan 11, 2012)

hey nice home
just wondering why cement blocks for foundation
and not a poured foundation
i thought block went out in the 60's
:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudman46 said:


> hey nice home
> just wondering why cement blocks for foundation
> and not a poured foundation
> i thought block went out in the 60's
> :whistling2:


 It's 50/50 most of the nation.... poured walls take 5 years to cure...that's alot of moisture for a home to draw in...I'll take the block...This is 2012 ..we have the basements figured out...poured or block...


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------

